# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Review và chạy thử máy khoan từ Magbroach MLP45

## ngochieu5522

Máy khoan từ MLP45 thương hiệu Magbroach sản xuất tại Anh Quốc khoan được từ 12 đến 45mm, động cơ nằm ngang, công suất 1100W.


Đặc điểm kỹ thuật: 
- Khoan bằng mũi khoan từ: Ø12~45mm, khoan sâu max 50mm
- Khoan bằng mũi khoan thường: n/a
- Tốc độ: 450rpm
- Điện áp: 220V-50Hz
- Lực giữ đế từ: 1200Kgs
- Hành trình trục chính: 63mm
- Đầu kẹp mũi khoan từ: 19mm
- Công suất: 1100 W
- Kích thước đế từ: 186x85x49mm
- Kích thước máy: 325x115x180mm
- Trọng lượng: 11Kgs
Phụ kiện kèm theo: Dây đai an toàn, bình nước làm mát, hộp đựng nắp che phôi và cây ty định tâm.

----------

